

Was Yahoo’s Logo Ripped From This Creepy 1960′s Mad Magazine Comic? - trueblueponies
http://startupgrind.com/2012/05/was-yahoos-logo-ripped-from-a-creepy-1960s-mad-magazine-comic-heres-the-proof/

======
paulhodge
Ah, blogs. Accuse someone of stealing from an old magazine, and while you're
doing it, take some pictures from that same magazine and slap a huge version
of your own logo on them.

------
teilo
Yes, because it is the same word, in a serif font, and is in all caps with an
exclamation point at the end. There's no way anyone would ever write the word
Yahoo that way without seeing it somewhere else first.

Or perhaps we can now rename "Correlation does not imply causation" as the
"Yahoo! Fallacy".

------
peter_l_downs
If it were, would it matter?

